# D2 Game CD



## Zatrisha (10. Juli 2008)

huhu zusammen,

mich hat's auch wieder gepackt - bis zur großen d3-eröffnung wollte ich ein wenig d2 zocken, nun ist aber meine spiel-cd leider nicht mehr abspielbar. *hmpf*
meine originalverpackung inklusive key usw hab ich natürlich noch, ebenso cd 1 und 3.
fällt euch eine möglichkeit ein, die fehlende cd vielleicht irgendwo runterzuladen oder sonstwie dranzukommen, oder muß ich das spiel tatsächlich noch mal bestellen? *grübel*

danke im vorraus für die antworten - ich werd mich so lang mit d1 über wasser halten, ohren sammeln hat ja auch was für sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.oO(wieso hatte ich die grafik eigentlich so bombe in erinnerung? *uff*)

*winkz* - trish


----------



## Siu (10. Juli 2008)

Nunja... das Spiel kostet wahrscheinlich keine 5 Euro mehr. Runterladen ist nicht erlaubt, sofern es dich kratzen würde... kauf es dir halt nochma. Wirst schon nicht von arm werden :>


----------



## Gen91 (10. Juli 2008)

also wenn du nen Freund hast, der das Spiel auch hat leihe es dir aus, CD brauchste seit dem neuesten Patch eh nich mehr, oder installiere dir dann LoD dann kannste die LoD CD zum spielen benutzten.


----------



## Drakthas (10. Juli 2008)

diablo2 kostet ohne addon 10 euro, dürfte dich nicht schwer treffen oder?^^


----------



## Midnighttalker (10. Juli 2008)

ich hab in etwa das gleiche prob, nur das bei mir alles verschwunden ist.. 
egal Amazon 10 Euro, morgen ist es da....


----------



## Bierzelthocker (10. Juli 2008)

Drakthas schrieb:


> diablo2 kostet ohne addon 10 euro, dürfte dich nicht schwer treffen oder?^^



Naja, mir gehts ähnlich. Meine D2 CD is nach der Installation auch abgematscht. ^^ Aber 10 € sind 10 €. Davon abgesehen hab ich hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen das man bei CD-Key Eingabe D2 auch runterladen kann. Und zwar ganz offiziell von Blizz... 

Das wäre vielleicht ne Lösung für dich @TE


----------



## Zatrisha (11. Juli 2008)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen hab ich hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen das man bei CD-Key Eingabe D2 auch runterladen kann. Und zwar ganz offiziell von Blizz...



Aaaaah, ich hab's gefunden! Super Sache, danke! =)
Die Accountverwaltung kannte ich noch nicht, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Gulwar (11. Juli 2008)

Zatrisha schrieb:


> Hm, den Eintrag hab ich leider nicht gefunden - aber das macht nichts, ich hab's jetzt für 14&#8364; runtergeladen. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig - und 14 &#8364; sind ja ein Schnäppchen.
Für alle anderen mit ähnlichen Problemen - hier ist der Link: 
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...mp;pageNumber=1

Da stehen die Infos drin, die man zum Herunterladen von Blizzardspielen braucht^^


----------



## Zatrisha (11. Juli 2008)

Das mit den 14€ hat sich erübrigt - unter http://eu.blizzard.com/account/ kann man seinen Key eingeben und das Spiel dann kostenlos runterladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teljadris (11. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir auch grad wieder die deutsche version von D2 und LoD von CD installiert und war grad am zocken, als ich diesen thread hier gelesen hab

Nun wollt ich mir die englische version von D2 mit LoD installieren. Mit meinem 16 stelligen Code hab ich mir D2 und LoD von der Blizzard seite gezogen. Jetzt wollt ichs installieren, und er fragt mich nach nem 26 stelligem CD key ... Wo krieg ich den her ? Haben die im nicht deutschen Raum einen anderen Code wegen der deutschen version ?

Wie war des, mit denen, die sich die deutsche Version runtergeladen haben ? haben die auch einen 26 stelligen Code eingeben müssen ? oder war der nur 16 stellig ? Wär gut, wenn die, dies bereits online gezogen haben und installiert haben mir ihre Erfahrung berichten würden

danke im vorraus


----------



## Exo1337 (11. Juli 2008)

mich hat gestern auch wieder das d2-fieber gepackt, hab mich schon tierisch drauf gefreut zu zocken und dann konte ich die cds nicht finden -.- !! nirgendwo! nur ma so nebenbei.... bitte alle ma ne runde mitleid für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zatrisha (11. Juli 2008)

Teljadris schrieb:


> Nun wollt ich mir die englische version von D2 mit LoD installieren. Mit meinem 16 stelligen Code hab ich mir D2 und LoD von der Blizzard seite gezogen. Jetzt wollt ichs installieren, und er fragt mich nach nem 26 stelligem CD key ... Wo krieg ich den her ? Haben die im nicht deutschen Raum einen anderen Code wegen der deutschen version ?
> danke im vorraus



schau mal in der acc-verwaltung unter "spiele" - da steht in der spieleliste "gamekey anzeigen". du bekommst für downloadgames nen neuen schlüssel und der hat 26 zeichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teljadris (11. Juli 2008)

ja danke .. funktioniert perfekt ..

spiel jetzt auch mit dem gedanken, mir die andern blizzardspiele auch in englisch zu ziehen.

Bei mir hat allerdings das savegame der deutschen Version nicht mehr funktioniert, soviel zur Kompatibilität


----------



## DontTouch (11. Juli 2008)

Hmm interessant...

*Starcraft/Warcraft/Diablo-Keys rauskram* XD

Thx 4 info muss ich mal anschaun ^^


----------



## Zatrisha (11. Juli 2008)

hm, gar keine schlechte idee - das könnte "baumkopf holzfaust" endlich den gar aus machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

